

The Feynman Lectures on Physics (all 3 volumes) - co_pl_te
http://www.feynmanlectures.caltech.edu

======
lutusp
Very nicely done. It relies on MathJax, which makes the equations look great.
A joy to behold.

Not to be a spoilsport, but where's the PDF version? I know this isn't likely,
given that they're offering a downloadable version for a fee, but it would be
nice.

